# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  خطة استراتيجية لمشروع منهجي علمي تأصيلي (للاشتوار والمباحثة)

## أمجد الفلسطيني

خطة استراتيجية لمشروع منهجي علمي شرعي تأصيلي (للاشتوار والمباحثة)

بسم الله ....
هذا أمر أضعه بين أيديكم للتشاور حوله ولتكميل ما خلصت إليه فيه من نقص وتقويم ما فيه من خلل وعيب

وكنت _قبل مدة غير بعيدة_ قد عزمت على وضع خطة استراتيجية لمشروع علمي شرعي منهجي تأصيلي لطلاب العلم في غزة
وقد أنجزتها إلا قليلا منها لم أجد في كلام أهل العلم المعتنين بالمتون والمناهج ومسائل الحفظ ما يشفي غليلي في هذا القليل

ـــــــ

خطة مشروع النخبة (هذه تسمية مبدئية للمشروع لأنه قائم على  انتخاب أنجب الطلبة وأكثرهم أهلية لمشروع كهذا)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولا: التعريف بالمشروع: ..............................  .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيا: أهمية المشروع وأهدافه:
1. تخريج طلبة علم مؤصلين على طريقة العلماء السابقين 
2. القضاء على ظاهرة التعالم وأخذ راية التصدر في العلوم الشرعية من المتعالمين والمثقفين فإن لهذه الراية أهل غيرهم.....الخ  الأهداف فليس هو المطلوب الآن
ويرقم فيما بعد
وإنما ذكرت بعضه لأنه يؤثر في الاختيار ورسم خطة المشروع.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثالثا: آلية المشروع : (وهو المرجو من المشايخ والإخوة التباحث حوله والاشتوار فيه)


_أولا : علوم الغاية:_
1. العقيدة:
المستوى الأول:
أ. الأصول الثلاثة لابن عبد الوهاب
ب. كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب
ج. الواسطية لابن تيمية
المستوى الثاني:
د. الطحاوية للطحاوي


2. الفقه:
المستوى الأول:
أ. مختصر أبي شجاع
المستوى الثاني:
ب. المنهاج للنووي

3. الحديث:
المستوى الأول:
أ. النووية للنووي
ب. عمدة الأحكام للمقدسي
المستوى الثاني:
ج. بلوغ المرام لابن حجر


4. التفسير:
[justify]المستوى الأول:
السراج في غريب القرآن للدكتور محمد الخضيري 
المستوى الثاني: 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/justify]

5. الفرائض (المواريث):
المستوى الأول:
أ.الرحبية للرَحْبي 
المستوى الثاني:
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*ثانيا: علوم الآلة:*

6. أصول الفقه وقواعده:
المستوى الأول:
أ. منظومة السعدي في القواعد 
ب. نظم الورقات للعمريطي
المستوى الثاني:
ج. مراقي السعود لعبد الله بن الحاج الشنقيطي.

7. أصول الحديث (المصطلح):
المستوى الأول:
أ. البيقونية للبيقوني
ب. النخبة لابن حجر
المستوى الثاني:
ج. الألفية للعراقي


8. أصول التفسير وعلوم القرآن وتجويده:
المستوى الأول:
* منظومة الزمزمي (في علوم القرآن)
* الجزرية لابن الجزري (في تجويد القرآن)
المستوى الثاني:
* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(في أصول التفسير)
* التحبير للسيوطي (في علوم القرآن) قراءة لا حفظ

9. اللغة:
أ. النحو:
المستوى الأول:
 1.نظم الآجرومية لمحمد بن آبّ التواتي الشنقيطي
المستوى الثاني:
2. الألفية لابن مالك

ب. الصرف: 
المستوى الأول:
1.نظم المقصود لأحمد بن عبد الرحيم
المستوى الثاني:
2. الشافية لابن الحاجب

ج*.البلاغة (البيان والمعاني والبديع): 
المستوى الأول: 
1.مائة المعاني لابن الشحنة 
المستوى الثاني:
2. التلخيص للقزويني

د*.مفردات اللغة: 
المستوى الأول:
1.نظم مثلث قطرب لعبد العزيز المغربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المستوى الثاني:
2. موطأة الفصيح لابن المُرَحَّلْ

10. الأدب والأخلاق: 
مستوى واحد:
لامية ابن الوردي.
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد.

11. السيرة:
المستوى الأول:
أ*.الأرجوزة الميئية لابن أبي العز الحنفي
المستوى الثاني:
ب.الألفية للعراقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

ــــــــــــ

تنبيهات وتذييلات:
1.سيصحب حفظ هذه المتون تدريس وإقراء بعض شروحها ليجمع الطالب بين الحفظ والفهم الذين هما عماد العلم وجناحاه.

2.المستوى الثالث (المرحلة المتقدمة في الطلب) في جميع العلوم السالفة ينقسم إلى قسمين:
 أ.مجهود جماعي : اجتماع المشرف المحفظ مع الطلبة وجرد بعض مطولات الفن.
ب.عمل فردي يقوم به الطالب بقراءة المطولات الأخرى وبعض الشروح الموسعة على بعض المتون التي حفظها.
وفي فن الحديث يختلف المطلوب من الطالب باختلاف حاله من الذكاء والهمة والميول التخصصي
فإما أن يحفظ الكتب الستة بدأً من كتاب البخاري
وإما أن يكتفي بجردها أكثر من مرة.
3.سيعطى كل طالب قراءة صوتية للمتن إن توفرت على الشبكة.

ــــــــ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهذه الخطة بين يديكم فما رأيكم بها وماذا تقترحون؟
وسأضع أولا نقاط التشاور التي تهمني بالدرجة الأولى:

1. أولا: يلاحظ أني لم أجعل في المستوى الثالث حفظ متونٍ وجعلته للمطالعة فقط إلا في حفظ الأحاديث كما تقدم في التنبيه الثاني
وذلك لأني رأيت عدم مناسبة قيام المشروع على ثلاث مراحل كلها حفظ
وخشيت أن يمل الطالب ولا يواصل 
وقدرت هذا بالنسبة لغالب حال الطلبة 
ولأن الطالب_مثلا_ لو حفظ الآجرومية ثم الملحة وتوقف لبقي محتاجا لحفظ الألفية في هذا العلم


2. بما تشيرون في علم التفسير للمستوى الثاني وهل هناك أنسب من السراج للخضيري في المستوى الأول؟ كالوجيز للواحدي مثلا
أما المستوى الثالث فقد جعلته في جرد مطولات هذا الفن بداية بابن كثير

3. اشتهر عدم وجود منظومات ومتون في علم أصول التفسير وقواعده على أهميته
فبما تشيرون؟ وما الحل.
أم يكتفى عنه مبدئيا بعلوم القرآن ثم يحصله الطالب مع ممارسة كتب التفاسير


4. أميل إلى جعل علم الفرائض مستوى وحدا 
يعني بعد حفظ الرحبية يقرأ شروحها ويتدرب على المسائل 
أم ترون ضرورة للمستوى الثاني؟ وماذا يحفظ فيه لو كان كذلك؟.

5. تحيرت في الترجيح بين نظم مثلثات قطرب بين نظم المهلبي وابن زريق وبين نظم المغربي وبين نظم الأزهري
فالأول أجمل 
والثالث جميل لكن نظم المغربي أقصر وأقل أبياتا
وعلى نظم المغربي شروح مطبوعة
لكن النظم مفهوم لا يحتاج إلى شرح في الغالب
فما رأيكم


6. في السيرة رجحت الألفية على ذات الشفا لابن الجزري فهل أصبت؟

7. تركت بعض العلوم واقتصرت على ما ترون منها 
لأن إدخال جميع العلوم مفسد للمشروع كما هو واضح
ولأني رأيت أن هذه العلوم أنسب لطالب العلوم الشرعية من غيرها 
فهل تقترحون زيادة علم أو علمين
أو استبداله بآخر لكونه أهم منه؟

هذا ماعندي الآن
وبارك الله فيكم 
وربنا أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأخ: أمجد، وفقه الله.
أسأل الله لكم التيسير والتوفيق في هذا المشروع المبارك، وفقكم الله.
وأحيلك - وأنا على عجل - على دروس التأصيل في العلوم، ألقيت في مدينة بريدة.
ففيها فوائد كثيرة، فقد ألقاها جمع من المشايخ المتخصصين، ولي عودة بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بورك فيكم ...

سأسمع بعضها بحول الله..

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حماد بن زيد عن السري بن يحيى عن الحسن قال : والله ما استشار قوم قط إلا هدوا لأفضل ما بحضرتهم ثم تلا : "وأمرهم شورى بينهم".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الحسن أيضا: " إنَّ الله تبارك وتعالى لم يأمر نبيه بالمشورة لحاجة منه إلى رأيهم، وإنّما أراد أن يعلمهم ما في المشورة من الفضل " .
وقيل له: ما الحزم؟ فقال: أن تستشير ذا رأي ثم تتبع أمره " .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

السلام عليكم 

قال الشيخ خالد السبت _حفظه الله _ فى محاضره له عن منهجية الحفظ

أنه يرى ألا يحفظ الطالب أكثر من متن واحد فى الفن الذى يدرسه _نطما أو نثرا_

مثلا فى النحو اذا كان عنده همه وسيواصل الترقى الى ألفية ابن مالك 

فليس من المهم حفظ نظم الآجروميه أو الملحه وانما يكتفى بدراستهم 

ثم يحفظ الألفيه فانها تغنيه عن غيرها من المتون   

أما اذا لم تكن عنده همه لحفظ الألفيه فانه يحفظ متن صغير أو متوسط كالملحه مثلا

.................وهكذا فى كل فن 

وذلك لأن الشيخ يرى أن الحفظ ليس صعبا ولكن الصعب هو المحافظه على المراجعه الدائمه
مما يعرض بعض المحفوظات للنسيان   ومن ناحية أخرى فان المتن الأكبر يغنى عن غيره فى نفس الفن لأنه أجمع  فلا يلزم اثقال الذهن بكثرة المحفوظات  فى نفس الفن .

أرجو من اخوانى ممن له اعتناء بمسألة حفظ المتون وآليات الحفظ والمراجعه أن يفيدونا بمناقشة كلام الشيخ _حفظه الله _  وذلك ببيان ماله وما عليه حتى نستفيد ويعم النفع 

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الكلام غير صحيح، وقد رُد عليه هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1265301

----------


## خير العين

اعادة النظر في مناهج التلقي والتأصيل العلمي ، اذ لكل زمان ومكان تأثيره على التلقي والتحصيل .
والاولى وضع ألية لتقيم مدارس العلم الحالية واقصد فيها المشايخ ، بحيث يقيم ادائه ويعطى مستوى معين على حسب قوة الشيخ في المادة ويشار عليه بطرق مناسبة لتحسين الاداء ، مع مستوى طلابه ونوعية الدروس والكتب 
وذلك عن طريق هيئة من العلماء ويفضل جامعة معتمدة تتبنى الفكرة وتقوم على وضع المستويات  ومتابعة الاداء 
ولا مانع بعد ذلك من اعطاء شهادات معتمدة بالإجازة في علوم معتبره باسانيد متصلة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 5. تحيرت في الترجيح بين نظم مثلثات قطرب بين نظم المهلبي وابن زريق وبين  نظم المغربي وبين نظم الأزهري
> فالأول أجمل 
> والثالث جميل لكن نظم المغربي أقصر وأقل أبياتا
> وعلى نظم المغربي شروح مطبوعة
> لكن النظم مفهوم لا يحتاج إلى شرح في الغالب
> فما رأيكم


نظم عبد العزيز المغربي؛ لأنه ذكر شرح الألفاظ في الغالب مع حجمه المناسب جدا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 6. في السيرة رجحت الألفية على ذات الشفا لابن الجزري فهل أصبت؟


ذات الشفا أخصر، وفيها زيادة الخلفاء.

أقترح (قرة الأبصار) نحو 350 بيتا فقط

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 7. تركت بعض العلوم واقتصرت على ما ترون منها 
> لأن إدخال جميع العلوم مفسد للمشروع كما هو واضح
> ولأني رأيت أن هذه العلوم أنسب لطالب العلوم الشرعية من غيرها 
> فهل تقترحون زيادة علم أو علمين
> أو استبداله بآخر لكونه أهم منه؟


ينبغي إضافة حفظ أشعار العرب مع (مفردات اللغة)، وأقترح ما يأتي:
1- معلقة زهير.
2- تتمة المعلقات السبع.
3- تتمة المعلقات العشر وبانت سعاد ولامية الشنفرى والمختار من الحماسة والمختار من شعر حسان والأعشى وحاتم والخنساء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

في العقيدة أقترح:
- المستوى الأول: السفارينية، وسلم الوصول.


في الحديث أقترح:
- المستوى الأول: جوامع الأخبار للسعدي.

في أصول الفقه وقواعده أقترح:
- المستوى الأول: منظومة ابن عثيمين بدلا من السعدي.

في الأدب والأخلاق أقترح:
- الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع، وكليلة ودمنة له أيضا.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في القواعد :
كنت سأضع نظم الأهدل على الأشباه في المستوى الثاني لأن منظومة ابن سعدي قصيرة جدا فما رأيكم؟
ولا أخفيك أني أفضل منظومة العثيمين لأنها أوعب ولأني حفظتها في بداية الطلب ولم أحفظ منظومة السعدي واستمتعت بها جدا
لكن لما وجدت أكثرهم_فيما وقفت عليه_ ينصح بمنظومة السعدي ساورني شك وتردد.

ثم إذا اخترت منظومة العثيمين فهل أضع منظومة الأهدل في المستوى الثاني ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في مفردات اللغة:
سأضيف حفظ الأشعار وما تركته إلا خوفا من الإطالة والاعتراض على طول المنهج 
لكن ماذا تقصد بالاختيار ؟
كتبا معينة أم يختار المشرف المحفظ للطالب أنسب القصائد والمقاطع؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الأدب :
قصدت بالأدب الأخلاق لا المعنى الاصطلاحي 
واستبعدت أن أضيفه 
وقد أنصح بعض الطلبة بأن يطلع على بعض الكتب فيه للترويح ولتعلم أدب الأدباء
ثم إني أحببت أن يغلب على المستوى الأول النظم لا النثر مراعاة للهمم والمستويات

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .




> بما تشيرون في علم التفسير للمستوى الثاني وهل هناك أنسب من السراج للخضيري في المستوى الأول؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السراج للخضيري مناسب، وذلك عن تجربة مع هذا الكتاب، وقد قام أحد الإخوة بمقارنة بين ثلاثة كتب في المفردات تجده في ملتقى أهل التفسير .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرى أن يكون المستوى الثاني قراءة في التفسير، في أحد كتابين:
الأول/ تفسير فيصل المبارك ، الثاني/تفسير السعدي .
وأفضل الأول لأنه: 
1- أقل حجمًا.
2- في الثاني صعوبة وعدم وضوح في بعض مواضعه، إضافة إلى أنه يغفل تفسير المفردات كثيرًا.



> اشتهر عدم وجود منظومات ومتون في علم أصول التفسير وقواعده على أهميته
> فبما تشيرون؟ وما الحل.


ماذا عن مقدمة التفسير لابن تيمية ؟ إلا إن كنت تريد متنا يحفظ .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هناك حاجة -في نظري- إلى أمرين : 
1/ضرورة الاعتناء بأدب الطلب، وكيفية التعامل مع الشيوخ في الدروس وغيرها؛ لأن المشاهد من كثير من الإخوة فقدهم لجملة من الآداب، فينتبه لهذا الأمر ويؤكد عليه، وقد وضعتم له منهجًا خاصًا.
2/أن (يُطَعَّم) هذا المنهج بشيء من الرقائق، وتدارس أحاديث الفتن، إما شرحًا من الكتب، أو قراءة جماعية.

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أريد ضبط الكلمات المحمرة ومعنى قوله بالمصطفى المقرب وهل ي من المنظومة أم مقحمة وتشكيل الأبيات من النسخة التي قيل أن الشيخ عبد الله كنون المغربي صححها نسخ أبي الحسنات الدمشقي:
  *1.**وَسَلْ مِنَ المَوْلَى العَلِيْ** ****** غُفْرَانَ كُلِّ الزُّلَلِ*

*2.**ثُمَّ قَبُولَ العَمَلِ*********** بِالمُصْطَفَى المُقَرَّبِ*

*3.**صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ ذُو العُلا************ مَا هَطَلَتْ مُزْنٌ عَلَى*

*4.**رَبْعٍ فَأُضْحَى مُبْقِلا************ مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ طَيِّبِ*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سأقارن بين تفسير البغوي وتفسير المبارك .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مقدمة التفسير لابن تيمية ليس متنا كما قرأت لأهل الاختصاص

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما رأيكم بمنظومة العراقي في غريب ألفاظ القرآن بدلا من كتاب الخضيري أو بجانبه هو قراءة وهي حفظ
وأنا لم اطلع عليها بعد

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأرجوزة الميئية لابن أبي العز هل عليها شرح؟
كذلك هل حسام سيف ضبطها في طبعته أم لا ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

> ذات الشفا أخصر، وفيها زيادة الخلفاء.
> 
> أقترح (قرة الأبصار) نحو 350 بيتا فقط


أخي الكريم
هل حفظ قرة الأبصار يغني عن حفظ ألفية العراقي؛ حتى لمن وجد الهمة -توفيقًا من الله- لحفظ الألفية؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في العقيدة :
عدلت المنهج إلى ما يلي:
   المستوى الأول:
أ. سلم الوصول للحكمي
ب. كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب
ج. الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
المستوى الثاني:
هـ. الدرة المضية للسفاريني
و. الطحاوية للإمام الطحاوي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الكريم
> هل حفظ قرة الأبصار يغني عن حفظ ألفية العراقي؛ حتى لمن وجد الهمة -توفيقًا من الله- لحفظ الألفية؟


أخي الفاضل
ألفية العراقي يمثل جزءُ السيرة منها نحو 500 بيت، منها 300 في أولها ونحو 200  بأواخرها، أما الباقي فهو تجميعات وزوائد، والحافظ  العراقي نفسه طويل في النظم، يعني كان يمكن أن يختصر ألفيته إلى الثلثين أو  أقل، هذا فضلا عن كثرة التضمين والضرورة.

والعبرة في المنظومات ليس بطولها، وإنما بسهولة حفظها واستحضارها  والاستشهاد بها.
يعني مثلا منظومة (بواعث الفكرة) لابن ناصر الدين في 23 بيتا فقط!! إلا  أنها احتوت على أحداث وفوائد كثيرة لا توجد في المطولات! وذلك لشدة  اختصارها.

وكل منظومة لا بد أن تجد فيها ما ليس في غيرها، ولذلك فطالب العلم يتخذ  واحدة منها أصلا ثم ينتقي الفوائد من البقية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الأرجوزة الميئية لابن أبي العز هل عليها شرح؟
> كذلك هل حسام سيف ضبطها في طبعته أم لا ؟


تراها مضبوطة مصححة قريبا إن شاء الله.

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل 
لو اكتفيت بخمسة علوم مهمه في بداية الامر وهي العلوم الاساسية لكل طالب علم 
ولا بد ان يكون للطالب قبلها نصيب من حفظ كتاب الله عز وجل .
1- علم التفسير. يقترح فيه كتاب تفسير الجلالين مع احد الحواشي المبينه لما فيه من مخالفات . او كتاب التفسير الميسر طبعة المجمع بالمدينة النبوية.
2-علم العقيدة . كتاب التوحيد مع شرح بسيط (الدر النضيد شرح كتاب التوحيد)للعلامة ابن حمدان فهو شرح جميل وميسر.
3-علم الحديث. الاربعين النووية مع زيادات ابن رجب .
4- علم الفقة.كتاب الزاد متن فهو مخدوم ويستفيد طالب العلم من شروحاته واوسعها شرح العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله. 
وهذا الشرح بعيد عن التعصب المذهبي وهذه فائدة تربوية في تربية طالب العلم.
5- علم اللغة.الاجرومية.
وأذكرك اخي (قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع)
اسأل الله ان يرزقنا واياكم العلم النافع الذي يقربنا من الله تبارك وتعالى.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ينبغي أن يكون في هذه الخطة نصيب للأسانيد والرجال والثقافة العامة .
أقترح ما يأتي في المرحلة الأولى:
- أسانيد مقدمة تقريب الأسانيد للعراقي.
- طبقات المكثرين لعادل الزرقي.
- مختصر كتاب المعارف لابن قتيبة، للدعاس.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ينبغي أن يكون في هذه الخطة نصيب للأسانيد والرجال والثقافة العامة .
> أقترح ما يأتي في المرحلة الأولى:
> - أسانيد مقدمة تقريب الأسانيد للعراقي.


سأجردها وأزيد عليها بعض التراجم المشهورة وأطبعها للطلبة على هيئة متن صغير إن شاء الله.

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

في الأدب والأخلاق أقترح:
- الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع، وكليلة ودمنة له أيضا....................م  شرفنا الكريم..من فضلك..بأيهما نبدأ ؟

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

في الأدب والأخلاق أقترح:
- الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع، وكليلة ودمنة له أيضا.[/quote]
بأيهما يبدأ ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زدتُ منظمومة الناسخ للسيوطي 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل بدأت في تصحيح الميئية يا شيخنا الكريم؟

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

من فضلك أخي 
في الأدب والأخلاق أقترح:
- الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع، وكليلة ودمنة له أيضا.[/quote]
بأيهما يبدأ ؟

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

> في العقيدة أقترح:
> - المستوى الأول: السفارينية، وسلم الوصول.
> 
> 
> في الحديث أقترح:
> - المستوى الأول: جوامع الأخبار للسعدي.
> 
> في أصول الفقه وقواعده أقترح:
> - المستوى الأول: منظومة ابن عثيمين بدلا من السعدي.
> ...


بأيهما يبدأ ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> من فضلك أخي 
> في الأدب والأخلاق أقترح:
> - الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع، وكليلة ودمنة له أيضا.


ابدأ بما تشاء يا أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> زدتُ منظومة الناسخ للسيوطي 
>  هل بدأت في تصحيح الميئية يا شيخنا الكريم؟


وهل انتهيت من انتقاء الأسانيد يا شيخنا الفاضل؟

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

أقصد اللأدب الصغير أم كليلة ودمنة

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

جزى الله خيرا العوضي خير الجزاء ورزقه الإخلاص والتقوى
وعلمه مما يشاء

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن لم تكن بدأت بضبطها لضيق الوقت فيمكن_إن أحببت_ أن نسلك في ضبطها كما فعل الأخ عبد الودود السلفي في لآلىء التبيان
لأني أريدها مجهزة للطلبة في أوائل شهر 7
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا تحتاج إلى ذلك فهي عندي مضبوطة على أوراق، وما بقي إلا نقلها على ملف وورد.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم
بخصوص سلم الوصول هل استمعتم لقراء طه عبد الرحمن له التي ذكر في أحد المنتديات أنه اعتمد على ضبط *طبعة دار ابن الجوزي ت / الشيخ محمد صبحي بن حسن  حلاق حفظه الله

*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سلم الوصول أيضا انتهيت من ضبطه يا شيخنا الفاضل، ومع الأسف جميع طبعاته مليئة بالأخطاء، والله المستعان.
سأحاول أن أنسقه وأرفعه بعد الانتهاء من الأرجوزة الميئية إن شاء الله.
وللعلم : فأنا ما ضبطتُ هذه المنظومات بغرض التحقيق أو النشر، وإنما وجدت نفسي مضطرا لذلك عندما حفظتها.

----------


## محب جبريل

بارك الله في الجهود ... وقد تختلف البرامج التأصلية من بلد إلى آخر وكل على خير ...
هنا برنامج آمل الإطلاع عليه وضع مرئياتكم
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post381334

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

بخصوص العقيدة منهج الشيخ أحمد بن عمر الحازمي (ممتاز) ، يبدأ الطالب بمتن الأصول الثلاثة ثم القواعد الأربعة ثم كشف الشبهات ثك كتاب التوحيد [ هذا بخصوص توحيد العبادة ]

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الشيخ الفاضل، والأخ الكريم/ أمجد من فلسطين الحبيبة
شكر الله لكم سعيكم، وأعانكم على مشروعكم.
أخي الحبيب، أحب أن أشارككم موضوعكم ببعض الاقتراحات لو تسمحون، مع العلم أني لم أطلع على ما ورد فيه من مشاركات، فأرجو أن لا أقول بعض ما قيل:
في البداية لا حظت أخي الكريم:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن عددا لا بأس به من المتون المقترحة هي متون معاصرة، وهو ما يحول دون تحقيق الأهداف المرجوة التي سطرتموها، والني قلتم في بدايتها:



> تخريج طلبة علم مؤصلين على طريقة العلماء السابقين


........................
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنكم اعتمدتم على الحفظ بنسبة كبيرة، وهو ما يجعل الطالب يمل "وهو ما تخوفتم منه في الخاتمة".
والمقترح:
أن لا تعتمدوا الحفظ إلا في علوم ثلاثة، هي علوم آلة:
اللغة، والحديث، وأصول الفقه.
وذلك في مستوى واحد فقط
حتى يتفرغ للتأصيل العلمي الذي أشرتم إليه، ولاحظوا من حولكم فإن المعروف عن المشارقة اغراقهم في الحفظ، وافتقار كثير منهم للتأصيل والله أعلم.
.....................
أما العقيدة، فيكفي -والله أعلم- أن يلقن الطالب مسائل الاعتقاد على الطريقة المعتمدة في المدارس الحديثة.
وأرى أن تكليف الطالب بحفظ الواسطية توسع دون كثير فائدة
فكما لا يخفى عليكم فإنها في باب واحد، بل في قسم واحد من أقسام التوحيد: الأسماء والصفات.
وما أراه جيدا -في حدود علمي- أن يدرس كتاب التوحيد مباشرة، بشرحه المسمى فتح المجيد.
................... 
ومثلها التفسير، واقتراحك للمستوى الأول جيد.
..................
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ينقص الخطة التي وضعتموها، برنام المواد المقترحة في كل مستوى
وهذه يجب أن يعمد فيها على المقررات الدراسية، في المدارس الكبرى
فالمرحلة الأولى مثلا:
يلقن فيها الطالب المواد الأساسية، على أن يحفظ في كل علم من علوم الآلة متنا:
1. فيدرس: الفقه، ويعتمد متن ابن أبي شجاع، كما اقترحتم، لأن المذهب في الشام هو المذهب الشافعي.
2. ويدرس الحديث، وأظن أن مرحلة مثل هذه يكتفى بالبيقونية فقط.
3. ويدرس العقيدة: ويلقن كتاب التوحيد، مع شرحه: فتح المجيد.
4. التفسير: والسراج في غريب القرآن/ اقتراح صائب.
5. وأصول الفقه:
وأرى أن ما اقترحتموه لا يفي بالغرض، لأن الدارس لمتن ابن أبي شجاع في فقه الشافعي ينبغي له أن يزاوج علم الفروع بالأصول، ويدرس متنا أصوليا على مذهب الشافعي.
والأنسب: أن يدرس الورقات للإمام الجويني، ليحفظ الحدود، وبعض آراء الشافعية الأصولية.
6. اللغة: فيدرس متن الأجرومية
7. السيرة:
ولا يحتاج لحفظ متنّ، بل يكفي أن تسرد عليه سيرة المصطفى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في شكل دروس، وتستخلص له العبر.
8. في الأدب والأخلاق:
وحبذا لو تعتمدون كتاب من كتب المتقدمين.
....................
أما بالنسبة للمستوى الثاني، فيكون مرحلة التخصص:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن أراد أن يتخصص في الفقه، يدرس:
1. الفقه: وتكون مرحلة تكميلية للمرحلة السابقة
فقراءته لمتن فقهي في المرحلة الأولى، يستوجب أن يدرس شرحا له.
والشرح: في عرف الفقهاء: شرح لمفردات المتن فقط.
فليس الشرح تدليل، ولا عرض للمسائل الخلافية، ولا اتباع لراجح، ولا غيرها.
وهناك شروح عديدة لمتن ابن أبي شجاع.
2. أصول الفقه: بعد أن حفظ متن الورقات، لا يحتاج لشرح
وإنما يدرس الطالب مادة أصول الفقه عادي، بالاعتماد على كتاب من الكتب الميسرة المعاصرة، ككتاب الواضح للشيخ الأشقر، أو تيسير أصول الفقه للشيخ عبد الله الجديع، فهي من أفضل الكتب.
3. القواعد الفقهية.
4. المواريث.
5. تاريخ الفقه الإسلامي.
بالإضافة إلى مواد التخصص، حبذا لو اطلع على بعض المواد ذات الصلة:
6. أصول التفسير: بما أنه في المرحلة الأولى درس التفسير، فإنه يبحث عن أصول هذا العلم
ولا أظنه يحتاج إلى حفظ متن، أو نظم
وإنما يكفيه أن يلقن تلقينا جيدا، كتاب شيخ الإسلام: أصول التفسير.
7. فيما يقابل اللغة في المستوى الأول، يدرس: النحو.
8. وفي العقيدة: الطحاوية.
.....................
أما المستوى الثالث:
فهي مرحلة التأصيل العلمي، والتي يدرس فيها:
1. الفقه:
فإن كانت المرحلة الأولى، لحفظ المتن، والمرحلة الثانية لشرح المتن، فالمرحلة الثالثة للدليل للمتن.
خصوصا وأن الطالب درس أصول الفقه، مما يهيأه لفهم الدليل.
2. أصول الفقه:
وهذه مرحلة النضج، ويقرأ فيها المستصفى للغزالي.
3. تستبدل القواعد الفقهية بالفروق الفقهية.
فبعد أن علم القواعد الجامعة للفروع المتشابهة، ينبغي له أن يتعلم الفروق التي مايزت بين الأحكام الشرعية لبعض المسائل التي ظاهرها التشابه.
4. مناقب الأئمة الأربعة.
5. أيات الأحكام.
6. البلاغة.
7. قواعد حديثية.
......................
أرجو أن لا أكون قد أطلت عليكم.
........................
أعود أخي الفاضل في فرصة أخرى لأتحدث عن بعض التخصصات الأخرى غير الفقه، وبعض الملاحظات العامة التي كنت أنوي كتابتها.
........................
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

مرحباً بأبي سعيد
موافق علي كلامه النفيس بخصوص ( مادة الأصول) ، فأنت تريد تخريج طالب دارس للمذهب الشافعي ، وعليه فمن المناسب له أن يبدأ بالورقات ، وحبذا لو فُرغ الشرح الصوتي للشيخ الحازمي عليه بشكل مذكرة على المتن .
وتأتي المرحلة الثانية من الأصول يدرس فيها الطالب الكوكب الساطع مع شرح الحازمي ، مع التأكيد على اتقان المرحلة الأولي ( والمرحلة الأولي تسير مع المرحلة الأولي في الفقه).

بخصوص الفقه ( على المذهب الشافعي)
المرحلة الأولي : حفظ متن أبي شجاع مع دراسة شرح لابن قاسم الغزي ، وله شرح صوتي للشيخ رشدي القلم ، ( لعلك تستفيد من طريقة الشرح والتدريس للمبتدئين).
المرحلة الثانية : يأتي شرح الإقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع ، وهو مرحلة مهمة جداً ...
المرحلة الثالثة : يأتي متن المنهاج ، ولك أن تختار شرحاً مناسباً على المتن ، ( كنز الراغبين ، أو مغنى المحتاج ...)

بخصوص العقيدة : بعد قراءة كلام أبي سعيد ( المناسب منهج الحازمي) ولتكن مرحلة أولي موسعة بعض الشيء ، ( الاصول الثلاثة ثم القواعد الاربعة ثم كشف الشبهات مع فتح المجيد ) ...
بخصوص  السيرة : هل يوجد شرح مكتوب لنظم أبي العز في السيرة ،، وما المرحلة التالية له ، ( ولأبي مالك : هل تنصح بحفظ نظم الجزري بعده ام ماذا )؟

تنبيه : من المناسب في المرحلة الثانية في الفقه - بعد حفظ الطالب متن أبي شجاع- أن يحفظ نهاية التدريب للعمريطي ( ما رأيك) ؟
ملحوظة : المرحلة الأولي في العقيدة تخص توحيد العبادة (فقط) ، لأن الطالب يحتاج إليها في حياته اليومية لكثرة الأخطاء في ذلك ، ثم تأتي بعد ذلك المرحلة الثانية وتكون في ( الأسماء والصفات) ، وله أن يبدأ باللمعة فالواسطية ...إلخ .

عن التفسير: ( مجرد اقتراح ) : ما المانع لو درس الطالب تفسير الجلالين ، وهو مخدوم بالشروح الصوتية ( للشيخ المقدم ) والشرح مفرغ  ...!!
بخصوص الحديث النبوي ( الرواية) ، ما رأي الفضلاء لو اعتمدنا مذكرات الشيخ يحيي ، وتم تقسيمها على جميل المراحل وهكذاااا.....لو فعلنا ذلك - تقريبا- دخل فيها متن النووي ، وعمدة الأحكام ، ....إلخ

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

وبخصوص القواعد الفقهية ينطبق عليها ما ينطبق على الأصول ( يعنى الفرائد البهية اختيار موفق) ؛ والله اعلم !!ويستعين بشرح الحازمي عليها.
هل من معلق !!!!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

.............

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

بارك الله في من طرح هذا الموضوع الطيب

----------


## نومس القصيمي

أسأل الله أن يتولانا وإياكم أنه ولي ذلك والقادرعليه

----------

